# Rv Propane Cover Lock



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello,
I need some help,I had our two propane tanks and two batterys taken from the froft of our Outback.Anyon know of a way to lock the cover that goes over the tanks and battery's? Any help would be great [email protected]

Thanks : }


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this, I can't believe they took your battery and tanks. Where was your OB when this happened, camping, at home, or in storage? The only ideas I can come up with off hand would only be a deterrent, seeing as the cover is only plastic. You could cut small holes (about an inch or two) on the bottom of both sides of the cover and use a bike lock cable to secure the cover to the frame of the tt. If this happened at home or at a storage yard the only foolproof solution (which I'm sure is obvious to you) would be to take the battery and tanks off.

Brad


----------



## Ray C (Apr 4, 2007)

Can't help you with your locks but on the same thought we have a 31rqs and the propane tank door doesn't lock on our last camping trip we were talking to our neighbors and they had the same problem as you. They had just ran a cable lock through the handles of the tanks and locked them to the frame. Thinking about this later this may become a problem if the fuel prices stay up. I am also going to lock my tanks to the frame somehow.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

This is something that I may need to do since I have mine in storage

Bob


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,
I wanted to keep the tanks and batteries on the tt while in storage, but DH insisted they come home so he can keep batteries at full charge and also so there is no theft. Our storage has gated entrance, dogs, and someone on premis 24/7 but I agreed that during the day anyone that has anything stored can get in and wander around. Our tt is mixed in with closed storage units as well not just boats and campers. I was thinking, too, what about camping when you are traveling and you go sightseeing for the day then just anyone can come by and grab one. We do use the hitch locks so noone can come hitch up and drive away. Now we have the bed slide lock....crazy.....may need to just wrap the entire camper in chains and locks. Cristy


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I put a cable and lock around the propane tanks just beacuse I had an extra one laying around. I can't figure out a way to secure the batteries though.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Y Guy posted a link to a company that sells a cable lock with a built in alarm. It said if the cable is cut or tampered with it sets off a very loud alarm.
Sorry I don't know how to link to it but you could ask him.
Good luck and hope karma catches up to those thieves!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Haven't done it for my Outback yet, but on my old popup I made a custom length vinyl coated aircraft cable to lock stuff up. I made it so it had just enough slack to go through the bottle handles and then wrap around and knot the batteries to the frame. Locked it with a master lock. It may not be perfect but would deter most.


----------

